# Double TQP Offer Time



## districtRich (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm sure it's targeted, but I got a double TQP offer email for bookings through September 10. I'm Select Plus now but probably would only make Select this year normally. Now I need to do the math and see if an extra trip or two is worth it. The upgrades and companion coupons sure are nice.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 12, 2017)

Dang, my next day trip is Sept 14. I missed an opportunity earlier this year to fast track to select because I had already booked my one day trip (for under the minimum) that I needed during the promo period. Not that I really care if I make select.


----------



## districtRich (Jul 12, 2017)

It said I was automatically registered for the promotion so unless you you get the email I doubt it would have made a difference anyway. I wonder if they saw my bookings through the year and assumed I would be short


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh, I know that I might not get that offer. Was just saying, if I did get it, the timings off again.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 12, 2017)

No email but I just logged in and under My Promotions, I have been automatically registered ...

"EARN DOUBLE TQPs ON TRAVEL THROUGH SEPTEMBER 10, 2017

Enjoy this exclusive opportunity to earn double Tier Qualifying Points (TQPs) this summer. Reaching tier status is based on the number of TQPs you earn in a calendar year by traveling on Amtrak®. This special offer helps you get on a faster track to reaching tier status for 2018, where you'll enjoy benefits such as One-Class Upgrades, point bonuses on Amtrak travel and access to station lounges.

Plus, you're auto-registered so all you have to do to start earning is travel."

Probably wouldn't have noticed if it weren't for this thread.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 13, 2017)

I haven't seen anything yet. That said, I'll give it a day or two before bothering folks...though the extra TQPs on a few trains in the next few weeks would be nice!


----------



## Dovecote (Jul 14, 2017)

I did not receive the offer but my wife did. She is Select status but has yet to earn any TQP's yet this year. Maybe this was the reason for receiving the offer as an incentive to travel.


----------



## jis (Jul 14, 2017)

I did not get it. If I did I could possibly make Select. Select Plus is a bridge too far this year unless I get a triple TQP offer or something like that.


----------



## iggy (Jul 22, 2017)

Got this offer last year. Only reason I started riding again and made Select Plus. Was hoping to see it again before we went out East this year - but no go - would have had a shot at Executive for first time if it had enter my inbox. 

About 3000TQP away from Plus for this year.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 23, 2017)

I have already had the TQP bonus post for my trip on #8 (16). Im expecting it now for #5 (23) that I'm currently on.


----------



## uppereastsider (Aug 16, 2017)

Currently earned over 1700 TQPs on this promotion. I normally shoot for S+ (which i already have for this year), but this promo might give me enough to squeak by for Select Executive


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm surprised that I haven't received and offer like this.. I'm normally well over half way to Select Plus or at least to Select by this time of year.. This year my TQP balance thus far... 0


----------

